
A tribute to the Russian poet Sergey Yesenin - warriorkitty
http://warriorkitty.com/site/a-tribute-to-the-amazing-russian-poet-sergey-yesenin/
======
rdtsc
I am not Russian but understand some. Out of all the Russian poets I've read I
think Yesenin is my favorite.

I didn't see Russian on site (just English and Croatian). I found this with
Russian versions, not with too many ads:

[http://samlib.ru/w/wagapow_a/yesen.shtml](http://samlib.ru/w/wagapow_a/yesen.shtml)

but the English translation is off. For example in "Letter To Mother":

[http://samlib.ru/w/wagapow_a/yesen.shtml#a_letter_to_mother](http://samlib.ru/w/wagapow_a/yesen.shtml#a_letter_to_mother)

"Ты жива еще, моя старушка?" is translated too literally as "Are you still
alive, my dear granny?". Granny means more grandmother while in Russian it
means more old woman, not just necessarily grandmother. So the translation
from OP's link is better: "Are you still alive, my dear old one?"

~~~
forgotpwtomain
There used to be a pretty good website which had most Russian poets (in the
original):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110310062154/http://litera.ru/...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110310062154/http://litera.ru/stixiya/)

Not sure what happened to it though.

------
fivre
You may be interested, if you're not familiar, with The Retuses, a Moscow-area
band that has used Esenin's poems as the basis for several songs.
Unfortunately, they were never recorded as part of an album, but many
recordings are present on Youtube. Some are better than others, and the
recording for Письмо к женщине is particularly well done:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYgcUfMXJLw&t=2m30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYgcUfMXJLw&t=2m30s)

Шаганэ:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NYyVB_QyI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NYyVB_QyI)
Though I like this cover of it more:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEN3Zugtqgs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEN3Zugtqgs)

Пой же, пой. На проклятой гитаре:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME_Kxc9VlFw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME_Kxc9VlFw)
though I've sadly never found a better recording.

------
carlom
Mayakovski wrote a poem in honour of Esenin: [http://m.poemhunter.com/poem/to-
sergei-esenin/](http://m.poemhunter.com/poem/to-sergei-esenin/)

------
kushti
I think HNers would also like Velimir Khlebnikov / Igor Severyanin / Vladimir
Kamensky / Vladimir Mayakovsky and other Russian futurists of early 20th
century.

